# Educate me on Downpipes. Difference between TT vs TTS?



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

So, I am confused on the proper downpipe I need for my vehicle.

I currently have a 2014 TT 2.0t Quattro. My questions are regarding the search for a downpipe / Turboback that will fit my vehicle. I have searched a few companies that sell downpipes, and it seems there are more options for the TTS than the TT. I am confused on purchasing the right one, so here are my confusions...

1. Does the TT and TTS utilize the same downpipe for both vehicles, or are they different? 
2. Does the 4 bolt position on the downpipe fit equally on both the TT and TTS?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking on the APR site, all the 2.0T engines use the same downpipe.

http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_downpipe_20t.html

Downpipe	2.0 TSI, 2.0 TFSI & 2.0T FSI	Transverse	6MT, DSG, S-Tronic & Tiptronic	All Wheel Drive	CD100027	$899.99 SALE! $809.99


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Simple answer, there is no difference. A3/S3 Quattro, Golf R, TT Quattro/TTS same dp fitment.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know that for sure. I think the K03 vs. K04 of the TTS may have a different turbo flange, the rest is most likely the same.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> Looking on the APR site, all the 2.0T engines use the same downpipe.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_downpipe_20t.html
> 
> Downpipe	2.0 TSI, 2.0 TFSI & 2.0T FSI	Transverse	6MT, DSG, S-Tronic & Tiptronic	All Wheel Drive	CD100027	$899.99 SALE! $809.99


And the APR DP requires some cutting at the connection point to the exhaust for proper fitment with the later model quattro TT. In my case, I recall taking about 5 or 6 inches off the end.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

derek8819 said:


> I don't know that for sure. I think the K03 vs. K04 of the TTS may have a different turbo flange, the rest is most likely the same.


This was my thinking also, that the KO3 and KO4 turbos would have a different flange mount.


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> So, I am confused on the proper downpipe I need for my vehicle.
> 
> I currently have a 2014 TT 2.0t Quattro. My questions are regarding the search for a downpipe / Turboback that will fit my vehicle. I have searched a few companies that sell downpipes, and it seems there are more options for the TTS than the TT. I am confused on purchasing the right one, so here are my confusions...
> 
> ...


Get Miltek turbo back non ressinated exhaust. It will Fit. Why not do K04 while your at it?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Funny you should mention Milltek. Stevelev is on here and selling his full Milltek turboback at a pretty good price and I want to jump on it before he sells it, but here is my dilemma...

There are no performance tunes for my 2014 2.0t VL engine. I have contacted APR, REVO and GIAC, and all of them have not been able to code a tune for this particular ECU version. So, if I go ahead and mount a DP, I would throw an ECU code without a tune. I am not sure I want to drop $1.5K on an exhaust setup if I don't have the engine performance to augment the DP.


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Funny you should mention Milltek. Stevelev is on here and selling his full Milltek turboback at a pretty good price and I want to jump on it before he sells it, but here is my dilemma...
> 
> There are no performance tunes for my 2014 2.0t VL engine. I have contacted APR, REVO and GIAC, and all of them have not been able to code a tune for this particular ECU version. So, if I go ahead and mount a DP, I would throw an ECU code without a tune. I am not sure I want to drop $1.5K on an exhaust setup if I don't have the engine performance to augment the DP.


yeah it takes a while before there is anything for tuning for new cars. Also I went from K03 to K04 and it makes big difference. Next month I will be getting GTX so more power... never ends.
I will have a K04 for sale next month with 10K miles on it. Nice to meet you fellow Texan. (Originally from Irving TX)

If you do get a DP you will need to get dog bone insert for you trans mount or the DP will hit that wishbone bar on the bottom of the car.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

racerxjin said:


> yeah it takes a while before there is anything for tuning for new cars. Also I went from K03 to K04 and it makes big difference. Next month I will be getting GTX so more power... never ends.
> I will have a K04 for sale next month with 10K miles on it. Nice to meet you fellow Texan. (Originally from Irving TX)
> 
> If you do get a DP you will need to get dog bone insert for you trans mount or the DP will hit that wishbone bar on the bottom of the car.



Thanks for the heads up on the insert. I will look into that.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

racerxjin said:


> If you do get a DP you will need to get dog bone insert for you trans mount or the DP will hit that wishbone bar on the bottom of the car.


What??? Are you talking about the bushing insert or something else?


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

boarderjcj said:


> What??? Are you talking about the bushing insert or something else?


yes the bushing insert below car.

http://www.neuspeed.com/128/0/0/1401/221068-engine-torque-arm-insert.html



Also if you run your car on the track you should think about brakes and supsension.
Haldex also helps alot.

http://www.neuspeed.com/128/0/0/2687/haldex04115105-haldex-gen4-race-module.html


----------

